# my new foster - Lila - the pocket dobe!



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

i scooped lila a week ago from brooklyn acc's euth list after seeing this pic of her on facebook's urgent part 2 that stole my heart. 










she was picked up as a stray and thought to have been used as a bait dog. she had several wounds all along one side of her body, trauma to her head and eye and overall malnutrition and trouble with her skin and coat. 

here she is a couple days after martin luther king day and on the evening of a full moon - onher way to freedom!!










first day in her new foster home. 










li li got a bath then dried off in the sunshine. 










friends came to visit and give the lil girl some lovins!










scratches for her pitty chin chin!










all good things for you from now on, lila my love <3


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










her skin and coat has gotten worse before it's going to get better but every day is a step in the right direction. she had so much matted fur from her oozing skin and then it started falling off in pieces. it's been killing me but i'm doing everything i can for her. 










she's taking meds for kennel cough and an antibiotic for her skin as well. pretty soon she'll be a beauty queen. 










lila is the tiniest doberman i've ever seen. she's gained 5 pounds since intake already but it still only 30 pounds at about a year old. she has a wee little underbite that's just irresistable and a star shaped pibble chest too!

only the best of homes for thsi nugget, otherwise she'll just have to stay. she's been through too much and is too kind of a soul to ever have to endure another moment of uncertainty, as they all are...oh and i'll have to find a family that doesn't mind making out because this lil sweetpea is a major kisser!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Lila is sooooo cute! Good on you and best of luck to the wee one!


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

...i started her with wellness puppy dry and canned bc i wanted to give her something rich to help her gain weight. she's also getting wild salmon oil and i made satin balls for weight gain as well. i'm sort of hating giving her wellness now that i switched my dogs to PMR but felt it was too much after everything she's been through to change her to raw the day she got her. 

what do you guys think? i just feel like packaged food is crap now and she doesn't even like it that much. i've been giving her some scrambled egg too...

it's tough w fosters because i want them to eat the very best but what are the chances of placing them with a family that will continue to feed raw? 

i'm also waiting for my mom to give me her case freezer so i can make my first bulk order. i would just buy one but she's telling me to wait bc she doesn't want hers anymore. 

should i switch lila to pmr? thoughts? 

thanks so much. sorry this is so lengthy!:grouphug:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lila's cute and a very lucky little dog. You're a very good person--best of luck to you both.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Good thing there are people like you out there doing rescue:amen: I would switch her to raw. It will help her recover much quicker. Than if you find a home that doesn't want to feed raw, convert back to kibble before you place her. Anyone involved in dog fighting should be lined up and executed in various waysainkiller:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You're an angel for scooping this little sweetie off death row! What a cute face....

I would also switch her to raw. Educate any potential homes she may go to about raw. It'll do her more good to be on it now than not! She needs all the help she can get!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That poor sweet baby girl :*( I don't understand how people can be so evil. Please keep posting about her, I can't wait to see her progress! 

Thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful puppy!!!

I would also say go raw...just take it SUPER SLOW!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats awesome you took her in, hopefully she makes a quick turn around. She sure is a cutie.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! This just melted my heart! How awesome you are for taking her in and how lucky she is to have you. 

Keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

thank you all so much for your kind words. it's a pleasure having her here. people are already expressing interest in her and i hardly want to talk with them! i just need to get her well first. she is my first true foster that i'll be placing on my own without being under a rescue, so i can pick the best of the best homes for her. i'm going to take everyone's advice and switch her to raw. 

she doesn't really like the dry, canned food alone isn't going to cut it and it's making me cringe to feed her packaged stuff at this point. plus, PMR would be great for her teeth and her stool has been too loose. may be from the meds but switching her to raw should help. 

i will definitely post pics!!

thanks again guys! it's exciting to share these little loves. 
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww, what a total sweetheart. You can tell she is absolutely revealing in the love and attention that you are giving her and that she so deserves at long last. Boy, she is so adorable I'm sure she will find and bring a lot of joy to the perfect. loving, forever home.
You are an angel.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this poor baby....bless you for taking her in.

personally...i would start raw for her....she could use a nutritional boost for her already compromised immune system....it would also give her some work....to gnaw on some bones and maybe she can work some of the stress out that way.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness! She is absolutely adorable!!!! Can I have her?! I promise to keep her on raw! haha. Kidding...I can't really get another dog right now, but I swear, if I could, she would definitely be at the top of my list for adopting. She is absolutely ADORABLE!!! And for her sake, your sake, and our sake, I hope you end up keeping her!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What an adorable baby! Amanda and I were talking and decided she's a dobe/pit/boxer mix 

I'm so happy you took her in, if only there were more caring people like you in the world! I agree that anyone who fights dogs should be executed, but slowly so they can suffer like their dogs. 

Let us know how she does with raw!


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

She's beautiful! How terrible that she was used as a bait dog. Thanks so much for rescuing her & fostering her until she is healthy enough to be adopted into her forever home.

I'm sure you've already had this done, but I'm wondering if you had a skin scraping done on her, to make sure she doesn't have mange? I know that she has open wounds and they were oozing, and that contributed to the hair loss but I wondered if there maybe wasn't something else going on with her skin/coat as well. Just a thought.

Best of luck to sweet little Lila!


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks trish! i'm actually well versed in mange since my asa had a substantial case of it when i took him home from a shelter 4 years ago. my vet and i didn't think it was mange but more a systemic infection from several open wounds and hot spots. she has been on antibiotics for a little over a week now and it's amazing how much better she looks! half of her body is hairless because she had to shed all the dead skin and fur was just falling out in pieces. but now her skin has healed and new fur is starting to grow! i've been putting coconut oil on her skin twice per day and it has really helped with the dryness and irritation. i honestly can't believe how quickly she's healing, gaining weight and just starting to act like a dog again! she's a total pleasure to have around. 
:grouphug:


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

That's AWESOME, Dina! It's amazing what a little TLC can do, isn't it?

Coconut oil is great stuff! I've never applied it to my dog's skin but they do take it as an oral supplement along with fish oil.. really helps their skin & coat! I couldn't believe how much their shedding was reduced when I started adding both to their diet a few years ago.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, she is so adorable. I hope you find her a great home if you don't end up keeping her. How is her temperament, has she revealed herself yet? I've seen a couple of former bait dogs come into my place of work and all had extraordinary temperaments for what they had been through. One was not fond of other dogs, however she is a doll with people.


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

hey all. thanks for the kind replies! i'm starting to think lila was more likely physically abused than used as a bait dog for several reasons i don't have time to explain right now!! (at work but here is a recent pic from tuesday night - lila's first night integrated with my little two pitty pac! they are doing so well! so proud of my beasts. 










foster brother asa, lila and foster sister fern!


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

p.s. do you guys think asa looks a bit chubby? he is eating PMR but doesn't get an ideal amount of exercise due to his spinal disease and he's just got a short, stout body type. plus since he was on prednisone for quite some time, he has lost a lot of muscle. hoping he'll gain some back in the spring. my parents keep telling me he looks over weight. i love my little meatball...can't wait for this weather to subside.


----------

